# What coat color is this??



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

purebred??

looks like the salt and pepper of a schnauzer ?

front very straight 

interesting , good looking dog


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

carmspack said:


> purebred??
> 
> looks like the salt and pepper of a schnauzer ?
> 
> ...


I believe the pup is... I've never seen this coloring but this is a beautiful look!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

carmspack said:


> purebred??
> 
> looks like the salt and pepper of a schnauzer ?
> 
> ...


Either way the pup isn't mine. Just thought I'd ask if anyone else has seen this color: ) my pup is b/t.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like a Cattledog or Heeler mix?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

No this dog looks mostly gsd. No cattle dog. This is not a blue ticking. This to me looks like a blue and tan gsd but like that blue is modddled with darker looking colour like black. Like a blk/tan turning blue but not quite lol...im not very good at colour genetics..just my weird colour opinion


Edit to add: Just another weird question as im looking at this dog. Possible for a blue pattern sable? I only ask because the pup has the black patch on his tail that sables pups have


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It doesn't look purebred to me, I'm thinking there's husky in there. German shepherds usually don't have such thickly furred ears, white tipped tails, or kitty paws, so the presence of an unusual coat pattern(looks like the white bleed through from an agouti patterned husky) in addition to all that makes me think it's more likely to be a mix than a rare color pattern.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> It doesn't look purebred to me, I'm thinking there's husky in there. German shepherds usually don't have such thickly furred ears, white tipped tails, or kitty paws, so the presence of an unusual coat pattern(looks like the white bleed through from an agouti patterned husky) in addition to all that makes me think it's more likely to be a mix than a rare color pattern.


Like. Said either or... still a beautiful color. I can see why you'd think husky. Too bad gsds don't come in this color ha ha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> No this dog looks mostly gsd. No cattle dog. This is not a blue ticking. This to me looks like a blue and tan gsd but like that blue is modddled with darker looking colour like black. Like a blk/tan turning blue but not quite lol...im not very good at colour genetics..just my weird colour opinion
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Just another weird question as im looking at this dog. Possible for a blue pattern sable? I only ask because the pup has the black patch on his tail that sables pups have


Yeah I am starting to see a husky mixture in there. But it's still.none the less a gorgeous coat. And I'm sure people we be confused and see a rare coated gsd lol.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

still a beautiful pup!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep it's ticking with overall features like that of a cattle dog. I'm with Maggie on this one


----------

